# Did Some Weathering



## ThomasJ. (Mar 5, 2017)

Here's some pics of some rolling stock I recently weathered. A few I ended up selling.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I like the slightly weathered look. :thumbsup: Not to over done.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

All of those look very, very good.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

me likes also gives me ideas to thanks.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That U.S. Plywood car looks very nice indeed.

Magic


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Those cars look amazing...especially so since they
are N scale...great work.

Don


----------



## HFK (Apr 2, 2018)

I think those look pretty darn good. Nice job.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Fantastic work, this hobby brings out artistic talent that some of us never knew we had, or at least never had the interest in it.

Thank you for sharing your work (love) with us.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Fantastic work, this hobby brings out artistic talent that some of us never knew we had, or at least never had the interest in it.


And it brings out talents that I wish I had!! hwell:


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Totally agree Fire21. Some of these guys do truly amazing work. My goal is to make mine look real from the freeway, any closer I am in trouble.


----------



## REdington (Aug 20, 2018)

Nice work on all them and I really like the way you photographed each one in a different place. Again Nice work.


Rodney


----------



## UP railfan (Sep 5, 2018)

Those look fantastic!


----------

